# Thumb Triggers



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I share Stephan's opinion. :wink:

From WA Berlin where a little ginch found it's way into his shot.


----------



## Henrikin (Jan 10, 2014)

Did he really throw it? lol Thats funny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shows his age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFr...s/562781447213807?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Aw c'mon fellers, give the man a break . Seriously, I can only imagine the pressure of being #1 to 2 in the world, shooting the last 2 arrows of a close gold metal match. But it's not hard to imagine nerves taking over and the thumb punching the trigger. But still, he gets out his hinge for the last 2 arrows and maybe shoots a 9 and still wins.... That's still elite performance right there, IMO..

That said, the thumb trigger is the only release I've smashed myself in the teeth with and put back down without trying it again. That's not blaming the release, necessarily, more of an initial judgement that I have an easier time with other types. The index release being my favorite followed by the tension style...

lee.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Good interview with Stephan Hansen on Bowjunky today. His true feelings about triggers are definitely not represented by that photo. 
Basically, he says he shoots a trigger better than a hinge when he's on, but he has more bad misses with a trigger when he's not. Based on his comments, expect to see him with a trigger again this year especially for indoor.

http://bowjunkymedia.libsyn.com/world-champion-stephan-hansen-0?tdest_id=403050


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

This post was more in humor than anything...though I swore off thumbers back about 2001. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

We invented a drinking game for the last WC's streaming coverage. 
You have to take a drink when Stephan Hansen swears or throws his release ( or when Sarah Sonnichsen punches hers. Lucky for those short matches or nobody would have been able to stand..)


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

whiz-Oz said:


> We invented a drinking game for the last WC's streaming coverage.
> You have to take a drink when Stephan Hansen swears or throws his release or when Sarah Sonnichsen punches hers.


How many of you died?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Gold!


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guy's, whats the inside joke(s) here?

Does more people here hate triggers?
Are you guys picking on the current #1 archer in the world for punching the trigger?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

If we told you, it wouldn't be an inside joke.


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

whiz-Oz said:


> If we told you, it wouldn't be an inside joke.


Youre so clever.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

R_Burg said:


> Youre so clever.


*You're


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah, come on, guys. It's rookie toss at best. What a few feet?. I've got him beat. I threw my hinge at least 50 yards.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

R_Burg said:


> Hey guy's, whats the inside joke(s) here?
> 
> Does more people here hate triggers?
> Are you guys picking on the current #1 archer in the world for punching the trigger?


Triggers hate me. 

I don't shoot targets to make a living, so I tend to have fun in archery. It also goes to show, whether you're #1 or #2,056,829 that there are demons to deal with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Ah, come on, guys. It's rookie toss at best. What a few feet?. I've got him beat. I threw my hinge at least 50 yards.


hay ! that`s a good toss,i suppose then you had to find it ? I did it with a thumb trigger and broke it on cement,the hinge has always been good to me with less work for target archery.


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

whiz-Oz said:


> *You're


Regular Carlos Mencia over here.


Bobmuley said:


> Triggers hate me.
> 
> I don't shoot targets to make a living, so I tend to have fun in archery. It also goes to show, whether you're #1 or #2,056,829 that there are demons to deal with.
> 
> ...


Sooo... Is that a common opinion on this forum? When I read threads I see a lot less triggers recommended than hinges. 

Also, seems like people are picking on the #1 archer for punching the trigger. Just want to see if thats the consensus by the arm chair professionals. Its nice to have context for what I'm reading when I peruse the forum.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Buttons are great until they aren't.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pete53 said:


> hay ! that`s a good toss,i suppose then you had to find it ? I did it with a thumb trigger and broke it on cement,the hinge has always been good to me with less work for target archery.


Got my lawn tractor out and mowed the old hay field about 20 yards by 60 yards just to find the arrow. I didn't find the arrow, but found the hinge without a mark own it....


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

R_Burg said:


> Also, seems like people are picking on the #1 archer for punching the trigger. Just want to see if thats the consensus by the arm chair professionals. Its nice to have context for what I'm reading when I peruse the forum.


The armchair guys are pick on anyone for anything; not much sense in paying attention to them for much of anything. when they're #1 in the world down to the last 2 arrows in a gold metal match, then maybe I'd think about giving em another look for grousing about having to get out the hinge. And still win the match . 

As for triggers vs hinges, you may be right - hinges seem to be the most popular choice. My two favorites, the tension style and the wrist strap, though, not so much.....

lee.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

R_Burg said:


> Also, seems like people are picking on the #1 archer for punching the trigger. Just want to see if thats the consensus by the arm chair professionals. Its nice to have context for what I'm reading when I peruse the forum.


I love it when someone decides to take it upon themselves to defend the honour of someone who, being #1 doesn't need to care about the opinions of anyone else. 
Not to mention totally misreading the spirit of what the thread was about 

But the kicker is.. they don't know that we were in a group communicating directly with Martin Damsbo on facebook, before and after the matches we're referring to. 
So to put this pretty bluntly, Stephan and Sarah know about this and they don't care, and they knew about this before you came along and poked your nose in to defend them. 

They can take a joke, because they're on top and they know what they're doing when they shoot. 
So you can saddle up your white steed if you like, but there are a lot of people who are fully aware that you're choosing to act on behalf of people who might think you're acting like a dick. 

Everyone is entitled to observe and comment on what they like, but feel free to tell us that what is plainly obvious to everyone isn't happening. Sarah punches consistently and hey, it works for her. 
You can chat to her direct on facebook about it if you like.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

here`s another thing I have observed watching these great pro archer`s ever notice last couplr of years generally the two best male pro`s right now " Stephen & mikey" are the shortest archers out there ? that win the most. I kinda wonder being closer to ground some how helps ? and yes I know big cat has been winning too some. one other thing you really can not compare women pro archers to men pro archers ,the men`s pro archer scores are always higher not just one archer but many males shoot much higher scores with X`s.


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

whiz-Oz said:


> I love it when someone decides to take it upon themselves to defend the honour of someone who, being #1 doesn't need to care about the opinions of anyone else.
> Not to mention totally misreading the spirit of what the thread was about
> 
> But the kicker is.. they don't know that we were in a group communicating directly with Martin Damsbo on facebook, before and after the matches we're referring to.
> ...


Its hilarious you just trolled me and wouldn't give me a straight answer, until I krept down to your level, trolled you about being an armchair expert, and then you felt the need to defend yourself.... Your response, btw, included all the information I was curious about originally but you were too cool to respond with.


Now that we are past that: I have no idea what they are doing. Thats why I asked. I'm not an expert judging your opinion. I'm reading through the target archery forum because I'm considering getting a target setup and I want to learn more, and I'm trying to get some context behind the jokes in this thread. Its kinda incredible you read all that in my post. I said nothing of the sort.


Btw, I watch all the matches on YouTube, so thats my main frame of reference.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh burn, there's some burn cream in the girls bathroom. I think your gonna need a dab or two of it


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

R_Burg said:


> Its hilarious you just trolled me and wouldn't give me a straight answer, until I krept down to your level, trolled you about being an armchair expert, and then you felt the need to defend yourself.... Your response, btw, included all the information I was curious about originally but you were too cool to respond with.


Actually, you just blundered into the middle of conversation that was to do with a specific match and asked a question that could have been a new one and in context, then accused us (I didn't feel specifically targetted) of picking on #1 archers. 

You appear to be new to the internet and have a very low understanding of trolling. 

However, if you want to keep at sniping back and forth until you give up and go away, you've picked absolutely the right person. 

People haven been known to send their friends to jump in to a thread on various forums for the last twenty five years, just to watch them have a go. 

You've got a choice at this point. You probably won't make the right one. People never do, even when I give them fair warning.


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

whiz-Oz said:


> Actually, you just blundered into the middle of conversation that was to do with a specific match and asked a question that could have been a new one and in context, then accused us (I didn't feel specifically targetted) of picking on #1 archers.
> 
> You appear to be new to the internet and have a very low understanding of trolling.
> 
> ...


Actually, I didn't insuate anything until you kept responding with immature quips. 

Thanks for the fair warning. Lol. Are you a mod and going to ban me for asking a reasonable question on a public forum?


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

lees said:


> The armchair guys are pick on anyone for anything; not much sense in paying attention to them for much of anything. when they're #1 in the world down to the last 2 arrows in a gold metal match, then maybe I'd think about giving em another look for grousing about having to get out the hinge. And still win the match .
> 
> As for triggers vs hinges, you may be right - hinges seem to be the most popular choice. My two favorites, the tension style and the wrist strap, though, not so much.....
> 
> lee.


I was being tongue in cheek, but I see what you mean.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

R_Burg said:


> asking a reasonable question on a public forum?


By reasonable question you mean "picking on the #1 archer for punching the trigger?" How about "do we hate triggers here?"

Are those serious questions?

In general we don't pick on anyone who pounds out 88 Xs at Vegas...we do have fun with them though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Burg (Sep 8, 2016)

Bobmuley said:


> By reasonable question you mean "picking on the #1 archer for punching the trigger?" How about "do we hate triggers here?"
> 
> Are those serious questions?
> 
> ...


Yes... call a spade a spade bud. Seems like you guys were picking on Hanson... I didnt say or mean to imply it was malicious, but that what it looked like was going on. Also, most of the comments were negative about triggers and I know from reading the board over the years it seems like most people like hinges and not triggers, so I wasnt sure if that was part of the joke.


I dont know why this was taken so maliciously. Look at the posts and its easy to see why an outsider would come to these conclusions, and then ask pointed questions about the topics. Again: It wasnt malicious. I just called it liked I saw it.


Anyway, enough beating the dead horse.


----------

